# DB Tutorial



## holy-soldier (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo, ich bin total neu hier und hab mal eine Frage (so fangen doch ganz viele Posts an)
Also ich möchte gerne ein Programm in Java schreiben das mit einer Datenbank arbeiten soll.
Nun habe ich zwar ein paar Basics über Java-Programmieren aus der Schule, aber so weit sind wir nicht gekommen. Wenn ich die Suchmaschine anschmeis kommen nur Tutorials heraus für die Webseitenprogrammierung bzw. wofür ich Apache, und den ganzen Kramm brauch.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, gibt es die möglichkeit ein Java-Programm zu schreiben das mit einer Datenbank arbeitet aber keine Serveranwendung voraussetzt?


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Sep 2010)

natürlich geht so etwas.
lies dir mal das Kapitel durch: Java ist auch eine Insel – 20 Datenbankmanagement mit JDBC


----------



## z-mon (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo holy-soldier.

grundsätzlich ist der Einsatz einer HSQLDB kein falscher Einsatz. Um HSQLDB zu nutzen brauchst du im Prinzip das .jar File des Anbieters welches du in dein Projekt einbinden musst. Hierzu habe ich jetzt kein passendes Tutorial (wobei du den Link von Final_Striker mal befolgen solltest), aber für den Fall das du doch eine MySQL Datenbank einsetzen möchtest empfehle ich dir meinen Artikel Java MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial.

Schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## pHL (30. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

Schau dir mal den Thread hier an, da ist ein sehr einfaches Tutorial das beschreibt wie man auf eine Datenbank zugreifen kann. 

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/95806-jdbc-fuer-anfaenger.html

mfg

pHL


----------

